# campy UT cranks on a 6.9 madone?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Can i install 2008 record cranks on a 2008 6.9 madone?

does trek make the bearing size for that?


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Did anyone ever answer you? My LBS had a project one bike in and they install full campy on it. Not sure about the specifics. I was wondering the same thing to as I believe the Campy bearings are external unlike the Madone internal BB. I am looking to upgrade to campy so hopefully we can get an answer.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have not heard from anyone yet. i think no one is sure regarding the bearing issues. i even e-mailed Trek and i have not heard anything yet. the moment i know i will post here.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

*Yes, you can.*

Yes, you can put campy UT cranks on your 6.9. You just need to get the little bearing/plastic spacer kit from Trek through your lbs. 

My original plan when I got my 6.5 was to change the stock Dura-ace crank to a campy ut crank I already had on another bike so I ordered the part at the time of the bike purchase. I haven't got around to it yet, but I do have the parts for it. 

Again, your lbs should be able to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes it is possible with the right kit from TREK

I have installed the Fulcrum UT (same system and manufactured by Campagnolo) on my 6.9. The standard bearing and seals from Campag are used. 

You wil have to Loctite a small bearing holder onto each side of the BB shell. The outside dimension of the bearings is wider with the Campag system. This is the small balck part in the photos between the cranks and the BB

My TREK rep was a bit worried about the install system when he first saw the design but I have been using it for about 7 months with no problems.

My only concern is that even in standard instaltion the Campag bearing only have one seal on the outside and nothing on the inside. 

I suppose this will mean half the seal drag, but not a fit and forget install as it will need some attention periodically.

I have included the relevent pages from the frame manual.:thumbsup:


----------

